# Mark Richt=Ray Goff.



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought we'd never again know the feeling like we did when Ray Gump was our coach and we KNEW we had no shot BUT it is back. I know I'm accused of beating a dead horse but ALL you delusional Dawg fans(MudDucker comes to mind) just need to be honest with yourselves and admit I'm right. I take no pleasure in being right but the cancer of CMR needs to be excised RIGHT NOW!!!Do any of you really believe he's gonna win 9 games next year or challenge for the SEC East next year with the players we have coming back? I encourage Houston and Green to get on the last life raft and save themselves and all you underclassmen offensive lineman who are thinking of going, you can get on the boat with them, maybe they'll teach you how to block in the pros. These are the times that try UGA fan's souls.


----------



## Fletch_W (Dec 31, 2010)

You could say the same thing about Auburn on December 31 2009.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 31, 2010)

well for starters, you guys have a top notch qb in that murray kid....IF that "offensive" line don't get that kid killed first. i don't know the status of a.j., but he can't catch the ball if murray is on his back (or the hospital). i would say an offensive line coach should be a priority. murray is a solid kid to build a team around. that being said, 2011 shouldn't be as miserable for the dawgs as it will be for us gators... ughhh.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 1, 2011)

Man you guys are out for blood! This was just a really tough year for Richt and UGA. 
I have no dog in this hunt, but every expert I've listened to on ESPN etc says yall would be making a big mistake to get rid of CMR yet. 
I know you know how hard it is to win with a freshman QB. Especially when your line is sub-par on top of it. Cut the guy some slack for onr more season then make a decision.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 1, 2011)

One good thing that has come from the dawgs playing their last game for this season is I wont have to see any more "Fire Coach Richt" threads from the "experts" on here.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 1, 2011)

How bad does it have to get for you bam bam before you join us??


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2011)

SugarHillGator=Cletus!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 1, 2011)

MudDucker=DELUSIONAL


----------



## sandhillmike (Jan 1, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> SugarHillGator=Cletus!



Hey Ducker, we don't claim him. Heck, we like Mark.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 1, 2011)

Sandhill, don't you think Ducker is in public relations?I think CMR is his biggest account.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2011)

biggdogg said:


> well for starters, you guys have a top notch qb in that murray kid....IF that "offensive" line don't get that kid killed first. i don't know the status of a.j., but he can't catch the ball if murray is on his back (or the hospital). i would say an offensive line coach should be a priority. murray is a solid kid to build a team around. that being said, 2011 shouldn't be as miserable for the dawgs as it will be for us gators... ughhh.



wouldn't exactly call his game top notch yesterday..he looked very mediocre.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 1, 2011)

he's also very young and spent a lot of time under pressure  (and on his back). a bad o-line can make a hall of fame qb look bad. i stand by my opinion, the o-line and the o-line coach is the dawgs biggest problem.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 1, 2011)

You're right biggdogg. I betcha Searels is calling Mayflower movers as we speak.


----------



## Tim L (Jan 1, 2011)

Where do you get off comparing a lite weight like Richt to one of the greatest coaches and GA Qb'S (remember how he ran all over Bear Bryants Alabama defense when they beat them something like 28 to 0 to win the SEC in the mid 70's) of all time...Coach Goff had the rest of the SEC fooled and right where he wanted them, when the powers at be at GA went ape crap and panicked and let him go after the 1995 season....Sad to say while coach Ray has become a rich real estate mongrel since that time with all the Zaxby's and Johhny Carrino's restaurants he has started, he has purposely deprived us of his sly coaching genious as punishment since then by turning down all the offers that have been made, even as recently as the Florida job before they hired ol Muscratz from Texas (a coach orginally tutored on the finer points of football by coach Ray while at GA).... It is a real slap in the face to coach Goff to compare him to a Richt and this bunch of jacklegs!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## SFStephens (Jan 1, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I thought we'd never again know the feeling like we did when Ray Gump was our coach and we KNEW we had no shot BUT it is back. I know I'm accused of beating a dead horse but ALL you delusional Dawg fans(MudDucker comes to mind) just need to be honest with yourselves and admit I'm right. I take no pleasure in being right but the cancer of CMR needs to be excised RIGHT NOW!!!Do any of you really believe he's gonna win 9 games next year or challenge for the SEC East next year with the players we have coming back? I encourage Houston and Green to get on the last life raft and save themselves and all you underclassmen offensive lineman who are thinking of going, you can get on the boat with them, maybe they'll teach you how to block in the pros. These are the times that try UGA fan's souls.



I'll call you on your post.  You DO beat a dead horse.  You DO take pleasure in THINKING you're right.  You show your true colors by encouraging our more talented players to leave.  What if they stay?  What if they actually win 9 games and you can't jump up and down and yell "I told you so" like a child?  There has to be another team you can root for.  It's fans like you that try my soul.  

It may be time for Richt to leave, but I'm not going to throw away everything he's done at UGA over what's happened the last two years.  We've gone through the year of the Ginger Ninja/Willie's awesome D and a freshman QB/Defensive scheme change.  The fat lady may be warming up, but she's not quite ready to sing just yet.  And even if I wanted Richt gone, no way am I wishing bad things on the UGA program to support my position.  You can now continue beating that horse........


----------



## specrider (Jan 1, 2011)

It's definately time for Richt to go. It's pretty obvious his desire is no longer there, now couple that with the multiyude of coaching mistakes that litters his tenure, and he has refused to fix nonetheless. Most dawg fans are ready for a major change, Screw the recruiting class, they'll just be wasted on Richt anyway. Unfortunately McGarity has already said nothing is going to happen. All we can hope for is a replacement in 2012


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey spec, I think that game may have swayed McGarity yesterday.I still don't believe he's gonna waste another season on Richt. If he does, his competence needs to be questioned too.


----------



## centerc (Jan 1, 2011)

The Boise st game will be ugly


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark my words, Mark Richt will be the head coach of UGA for the 2011 season.  If substantial improvement is not shown, that might be his last year.  I hope he can make substantial improvement.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 2, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> How bad does it have to get for you bam bam before you join us??



I am gonna give it one more year....lets say I am a optimist


----------



## cramer (Jan 2, 2011)

Take about a month and listen to Led Zeppelin's "Tangerine".
I don't remember the words, but the melody was smooth and relaxing.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

cramer said:


> Take about a month and listen to Led Zeppelin's "Tangerine".
> I don't remember the words, but the melody was smooth and relaxing.



Na...  Traveling Riverside Blues was their best tune..


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Both those tunes are excellent Lanier. I swear LZ was possessed by an other wordly presence that allowed them to put out such songs.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Both those tunes are excellent Lanier. I swear LZ was possessed by an other wordly presence that allowed them to put out such songs.



I have to admit.   I have always been a fan and have every song they have made on my Ipod....


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 2, 2011)

Richt = Tuberville East


----------



## rshunter (Jan 2, 2011)

The family and I went to the Liberty Bowl and it was even uglier in person. UCF had 1/10th the fans and were three times as loud. The team looked flat. The fans were flat and expecting what they got. I believe CMR has lost the team, lost the fans, and I'm sure several of the top recruiting targets. The chants of " I'm sick of Mark Richt " and " fire Richt " were left and right.
SHD's desrciption of CMR as a "cancer" seemed to be dead on inside the stadium on New Years Eve.


----------



## centerc (Jan 2, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Both those tunes are excellent Lanier. I swear LZ was possessed by an other wordly presence that allowed them to put out such songs.


They were it is called piles of dope


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Centerc, you still have to have talent. So I guess all I have to do is smoke a bale of ganja and I too can be the greatest rock singer of all time? C'mon man check yourself.Bonham dying deprived us of even more GREAT music.He just didn't have an "OFF" button just like Keith Moon.


----------



## DDD (Jan 2, 2011)

SHD, to your original post. 

Sorry, but CMR is no Ray Goff.  

Ray couldn't even sniff an SEC Championship game.  Mark has been to 3 and won 2.  

Ray wouldn't know how to find his way to the sugar bowl with a GPS.  CMR has put us there twice.

Losing brings out the negative, its like being at work and screwing up projects left and right, it shines a light on everything that is wrong and nothing that is right.  How soon we forget what the guy has done for the program.

But there is no way I would ever in a million years put CMR in the low bracket of Ray Goff.  That is just a slap in the face.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 2, 2011)

DDD, when did Richt win those championships? Early on with other coaches players and before Saban and Meyer joined the conference. I can't for the life of me understand why Richt apologists can't see that.He ain't done SQUAT since and he ain't goin' to!!!! What makes you think he's better than Goff?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> SHD, to your original post.
> 
> Sorry, but CMR is no Ray Goff.
> 
> ...



DDD, you are wasting your time posting anything with facts.  Sugahillgator knows all and says it all with these snippy little posts.  Anyone that has the brain of a baby goat knows that Mark is far superior to Ray.  In fact, I am beginning to think that Sugahillgator is really Ray in drag.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Crying won't help you, praying won't do you no good 
When the levee breaks, Mark, you got to go


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 3, 2011)

the thing that concerns me about our programs direction are the losses the last three years...3 / 5 / now 7.


----------



## rshunter (Jan 3, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> the thing that concerns me about our programs direction are the losses the last three years...3 / 5 / now 7.



Never mind those losses. Remain calm.....all is WELL.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> the thing that concerns me about our programs direction are the losses the last three years...3 / 5 / now 7.



2007..............11-2
2008.......................10-3
2009................................8-5
2010....................................6-7


Its been a steady down fall.  I believe he has this year and that is it.  I would think anything less than a 10 win season would be the end.  Especially if there is a very good coach out there.  That may be the only thing saving him right now.  No availability.   

Nothing againt him.  Heck, its good for our recruiting when GA is down.  We have not been able to recruit with them for a long time till now...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> DDD, when did Richt win those championships? Early on with other coaches players and before Saban and Meyer joined the conference. I can't for the life of me understand why Richt apologists can't see that.He ain't done SQUAT since and he ain't goin' to!!!! What makes you think he's better than Goff?




who's players did saban and miles use, when they won their nc's?  and isn't chizik using tt's players?

and yes, cmr is better than goff.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 3, 2011)

we all agree Richt is a much much better coach than Goff, but whats the point. We still have bigtime between the ears issues that are most likely not going away without some new blood.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2011)

rshunter said:


> Never mind those losses. Remain calm.....all is WELL.



I know right?  I get tired of hearing about how if a play here and there had gone our way, we would have three or four more wins.  Or if this or that player had not been suspended or hurt then we would have x number of wins.  These are excuses.  And Mark Richt is out of them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> who's players did saban and miles use, when they won their nc's?  and isn't chizik using tt's players?
> 
> and yes, cmr is better than goff.



I'll never understand that argument.  I personally have come to believe that Mark Richt is the problem.  But I will not flame those who disagree.

I don't understand the "he won with Donnan's players" argument.  That is actually an endorsement of Richt as a coach.  Donnan could not win with those same players and Richt could.  Thus he was able to coach them better than Donnan.  At least he could at one point.  At worst these people are saying that Donnan was a better recruiter than Richt when they make that argument.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'll never understand that argument.  I personally have come to believe that Mark Richt is the problem.  But I will not flame those who disagree.
> 
> I don't understand the "he won with Donnan's players" argument.  That is actually an endorsement of Richt as a coach.  Donnan could not win with those same players and Richt could.  Thus he was able to coach them better than Donnan.  At least he could at one point.  At worst these people are saying that Donnan was a better recruiter than Richt when they make that argument.



I agree with you 100%.   Though I dont agree that Chizik is winning with Tubbs players, it is a stupid argument.

If Tubbs was was winning with his players, he would still be at Auburn...  

Same for Donnan.   He would still be a Dawg if he would have won with his players.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

It really comes down to this

Is it the players?  Not really.  Ga gets tons of great players

Is it the University?  No.  Georgia supports the team to the fullest.

Is it some kind of bad luck or unforeseen circumstances?  No.  Georgia has not faced anything that other winning teams have faced.

What is left?


----------



## ADB (Jan 3, 2011)

*Not yet???*

It took Dooley 16yrs to win it all. I ain't saying, I'm just saying !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2011)

ADB said:


> It took Dooley 16yrs to win it all. I ain't saying, I'm just saying !!!!



That's how I felt for a long time.  But it keeps getting worse under Richt.  Not only the losses, but the off the field problems and our players just looking unprepared and unmotivated.  Not only has it continued, but it keeps getting worse.

I'm not trying to swing you over to my way of thinking on this.  Just laying out my reasons for coming to this opinion.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree with you 100%.   Though I dont agree that Chizik is winning with Tubbs players, it is a stupid argument.
> 
> If Tubbs was was winning with his players, he would still be at Auburn...
> 
> Same for Donnan.   He would still be a Dawg if he would have won with his players.



HA!  I know for a fact that CPJ can only win with Gailey's players.  Everybody here in the GON Sports Forum told me so!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, if it's a stupid statement, do y'all think Saban could beat us now with HIS players???And as for you MudDucker, if I was an person with the brain of a baby goat, would people be replying to my posts??Your insults are akin to a fifth grader's.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 3, 2011)

honestly, what was the difference in the early 2000's and now?

was it all VanGorder?  he's doing pretty well now with the Falcons, though he was fairly terrible at Southern.


----------



## ADB (Jan 3, 2011)

*We will see.*

The year was 1979. The Bulldog faithful were up in arms at the year their program had just had. Neither the Dawgs or the Gators were nationally ranked when they played their annual cocktail party and the mood around Athens was rotten. More than 70% of the so called Dawg fans were calling for their coaches head after 15 seasons and only 2 SEC championships. Many felt that the axe was sure to fall on Dooley's era after the 1980 season if not sooner. Well, the rest is history. One really good running back recruit landed and a good offensive line turned things around. I ain't saying, I'm just saying......
Goooo Dawgs !!!!!


----------



## Tim L (Jan 3, 2011)

ADB said:


> The year was 1979. The Bulldog faithful were up in arms at the year their program had just had. Neither the Dawgs or the Gators were nationally ranked when they played their annual cocktail party and the mood around Athens was rotten. More than 70% of the so called Dawg fans were calling for their coaches head after 15 seasons and only 2 SEC championships. Many felt that the axe was sure to fall on Dooley's era after the 1980 season if not sooner. Well, the rest is history. One really good running back recruit landed and a good offensive line turned things around. I ain't saying, I'm just saying......
> Goooo Dawgs !!!!!




Your comparing apples to oranges; the Georgia teams in the late 70's had not fallen nearly as far as the Georgia teams today; a typical record for Georgia teams in those years was 7 and 4; that seemed bad because at that time 7 and 4 might not get you into a bowl....plus Georgia only occasionally challenged for an SEC title prior to Herschal; the year that Goff and Robinson won it in the mid 70's was a down year for the SEC in general; prior to that their last SEC title was in.......1968 I think; the year Arkansas beat up on Mike Cavan and Georgia in the Sugar Bowl...

You have to go back before Dooley, to the Griffin (the coach before Vince) years to find Georgia teams as sorry as those today..Georgia has the talent; they have as much talent as Bama, Auburn, or Florida, but Richt and his coaches no longer have the ability to win; for whatever reason, he has lot "it".....Same thing happened to Bowden at FSU; John Robinson at Southern Cal years ago; Majors at Tenn., coaches that at one time were the best in the business just suddenly lose their edge and the ability to win....Right or wrong; Georgia won't be a national power again until they clean house..


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It really comes down to this
> 
> Is it the players?  Not really.  Ga gets tons of great players
> 
> ...



Coaches. 

In another thread when I said you can only blame the people getting paid you disagreed, I think.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 3, 2011)

riprap said:


> Coaches.
> 
> In another thread when I said you can only blame the people getting paid you disagreed, I think.



At Auburn, the coaches AND the players get paid, so maybe he was confused.


----------



## centerc (Jan 3, 2011)

ADB said:


> The year was 1979. The Bulldog faithful were up in arms at the year their program had just had. Neither the Dawgs or the Gators were nationally ranked when they played their annual cocktail party and the mood around Athens was rotten. More than 70% of the so called Dawg fans were calling for their coaches head after 15 seasons and only 2 SEC championships. Many felt that the axe was sure to fall on Dooley's era after the 1980 season if not sooner. Well, the rest is history. One really good running back recruit landed and a good offensive line turned things around. I ain't saying, I'm just saying......
> Goooo Dawgs !!!!!



But we aint got no really good running back.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 3, 2011)

Centerc, don't ruin it with facts.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> OK, if it's a stupid statement, do y'all think Saban could beat us now with HIS players???And as for you MudDucker, if I was an person with the brain of a baby goat, would people be replying to my posts??Your insults are akin to a fifth grader's.



Ah naw, the 3rd grader is complaining that a 5th grader is insulting him.  Your right about the baby goat, I apologize to baby goats everywhere and I promise to be nicer to pygmies this year too.

As for comparing Mark to Ray, nope, that still ranks among the dumbest things said on this forum.  Now go down and cheer Weis at Gainesville.  They have your new blue and orange shirt all pressed and ready.


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2011)

rouster said:


> your comparing apples to oranges; the georgia teams in the late 70's had not fallen nearly as far as the georgia teams today; a typical record for georgia teams in those years was 7 and 4; that seemed bad because at that time 7 and 4 might not get you into a bowl....plus georgia only occasionally challenged for an sec title prior to herschal; the year that goff and robinson won it in the mid 70's was a down year for the sec in general; prior to that their last sec title was in.......1968 i think; the year arkansas beat up on mike cavan and georgia in the sugar bowl...
> 
> You have to go back before dooley, to the griffin (the coach before vince) years to find georgia teams as sorry as those today..georgia has the talent; they have as much talent as bama, auburn, or florida, but richt and his coaches no longer have the ability to win; for whatever reason, he has lot "it".....same thing happened to bowden at fsu; john robinson at southern cal years ago; majors at tenn., coaches that at one time were the best in the business just suddenly lose their edge and the ability to win....right or wrong; georgia won't be a national power again until they clean house..



history always repeats itself.


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2011)

centerc said:


> But we aint got no really good running back.



Isaiah. It's in the Bible...... Hmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 4, 2011)

ADB said:


> Isaiah. It's in the Bible...... Hmmmmmmmmm.....



so was Caleb...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so was Caleb...


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so was Caleb...


Dang you guys are good. There is no end to this hatred. Maybe he (CMR) should be gone. However, IF we go say, 10-2 in 2011 with a trip to Atlanta and he's still standing there with no emotion on the sideline (like in 2002 & 2004) should he still be fired ??????


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 4, 2011)

ADB, that's a hypothetical that has VERY little chance of happening.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 4, 2011)

ADB said:


> Dang you guys are good. There is no end to this hatred. Maybe he (CMR) should be gone. However, IF we go say, 10-2 in 2011 with a trip to Atlanta and he's still standing there with no emotion on the sideline (like in 2002 & 2004) should he still be fired ??????



If a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his butt.


----------



## ADB (Jan 4, 2011)

Rouster said:


> Your comparing apples to oranges; the Georgia teams in the late 70's had not fallen nearly as far as the Georgia teams today; a typical record for Georgia teams in those years was 7 and 4; that seemed bad because at that time 7 and 4 might not get you into a bowl....plus Georgia only occasionally challenged for an SEC title prior to Herschal; the year that Goff and Robinson won it in the mid 70's was a down year for the SEC in general; prior to that their last SEC title was in.......1968 I think; the year Arkansas beat up on Mike Cavan and Georgia in the Sugar Bowl...
> 
> You have to go back before Dooley, to the Griffin (the coach before Vince) years to find Georgia teams as sorry as those today..Georgia has the talent; they have as much talent as Bama, Auburn, or Florida, but Richt and his coaches no longer have the ability to win; for whatever reason, he has lot "it".....Same thing happened to Bowden at FSU; John Robinson at Southern Cal years ago; Majors at Tenn., coaches that at one time were the best in the business just suddenly lose their edge and the ability to win....Right or wrong; Georgia won't be a national power again until they clean house..


7-4 IN THE '70's WITH A 10 GAME SCHEDULE IS NO WORSE THAN OUR RECORD TODAY (LAST 3 YRS). THE DAWGS WILL RISE AGAIN. EVERY TEAM GOES UP AND DOWN.  WRITE THIS DOWN ---- IF SABAN GOES 8-4 IN THE NEXT 2 YRS PEOPLE WILL BE CALLING FOR HIS JOB TOO. IT'S THE NATURE OF THE BUSINESS THESE DAYS. THE MEDIA ADDS TO THIS. WE WILL NEVER SEE ANOTHER JOEPA OR BOWDEN............


----------



## Tim L (Jan 4, 2011)

ADB said:


> 7-4 IN THE '70's WITH A 10 GAME SCHEDULE IS NO WORSE THAN OUR RECORD TODAY (LAST 3 YRS). THE DAWGS WILL RISE AGAIN. EVERY TEAM GOES UP AND DOWN.  WRITE THIS DOWN ---- IF SABAN GOES 8-4 IN THE NEXT 2 YRS PEOPLE WILL BE CALLING FOR HIS JOB TOO. IT'S THE NATURE OF THE BUSINESS THESE DAYS. THE MEDIA ADDS TO THIS. WE WILL NEVER SEE ANOTHER JOEPA OR BOWDEN............



I'm going to disagree with you there; those 7 and 4 teams back in the 70's were alot better (compared to the rest of the SEC) than the Georgia teams today.  You have to go back to pre Dooley days to find a time when Georgia was this weak compared to the rest of the sec. Those teams in the 70's were still close to being top 25 material and would end up in a Florida bowl today...not as many bowls back then, so only the real good teams went bowling back then...but Richt has lost his ability to be an effective coach; look at the number of players that have been arrested and had problems with the law in the past few years; their just a bunch of crazed godless heathens with no respect or fear of their coach.  I know he is a good man but he isn't doing anything to make things better, nothing at all...Georgia used to be the equal of Florida, LSU, Auburn; just behind bama and alot better than everyone else in the SEC....This bunch now has more in common with Vandy than the top level teams.  And they still have good talent.  Whats going to happen when the recruits figure out they can't win at Georgia? I know what's going to happen, with all this realigment going on and teams being placed in conferences based on ability, georgia is going to end up in the Sunbelt conference or the WAC and will be playing somebody like Shorter or West Georgia for homecoming...and I'm talking about Shorter's or West Georgia's homecoming; not Georgia's.....Georgia is going to be one of those cupcakes that teams scedule to make their record look good (easy win) little sisters of the poor you fatten up on before you get into the conference games ...it's going to be worst than when the NFL gave SMU the death penalty back in the 80's if Georgia doesn't do something soon...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Rouster, I guess I missed it when they gave the NFL the power to sanction college teams. Man those guys ARE da bomb. Even I don't think we'll fall as far as being homecoming fodder and that's saying ALOT!!!


----------



## Tim L (Jan 4, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Rouster, I guess I missed it when they gave the NFL the power to sanction college teams. Man those guys ARE da bomb. Even I don't think we'll fall as far as being homecoming fodder and that's saying ALOT!!!



Yep those were the days when Pete Rozelle pretty was the last word as far as anything regarding football....he was really the one that put SMU on probation and made sure Dallas beat the Falcons to keep them out of the super bowl for ratings...


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 4, 2011)

The "Attitude" at Georgia left when Van Gorder left. Same thing happened when Coach Russell left Dooley. When Grantham got fired up on the sidelines CMR called him down for language.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 5, 2011)

Rouster said:


> I'm going to disagree with you there; those 7 and 4 teams back in the 70's were alot better (compared to the rest of the SEC) than the Georgia teams today.  You have to go back to pre Dooley days to find a time when Georgia was this weak compared to the rest of the sec. Those teams in the 70's were still close to being top 25 material and would end up in a Florida bowl today...not as many bowls back then, so only the real good teams went bowling back then...but Richt has lost his ability to be an effective coach; look at the number of players that have been arrested and had problems with the law in the past few years; their just a bunch of crazed godless heathens with no respect or fear of their coach.  I know he is a good man but he isn't doing anything to make things better, nothing at all...Georgia used to be the equal of Florida, LSU, Auburn; just behind bama and alot better than everyone else in the SEC....This bunch now has more in common with Vandy than the top level teams.  And they still have good talent.  Whats going to happen when the recruits figure out they can't win at Georgia? I know what's going to happen, with all this realigment going on and teams being placed in conferences based on ability, georgia is going to end up in the Sunbelt conference or the WAC and will be playing somebody like Shorter or West Georgia for homecoming...and I'm talking about Shorter's or West Georgia's homecoming; not Georgia's.....Georgia is going to be one of those cupcakes that teams scedule to make their record look good (easy win) little sisters of the poor you fatten up on before you get into the conference games ...it's going to be worst than when the NFL gave SMU the death penalty back in the 80's if Georgia doesn't do something soon...



Nice fantasy.


----------



## rshunter (Jan 5, 2011)

BowChilling said:


> The "Attitude" at Georgia left when Van Gorder left. Same thing happened when Coach Russell left Dooley. When Grantham got fired up on the sidelines CMR called him down for language.



I've been wondering if that's the case. It would certainly fit with what  CMR would do. I didn't think he would let CTG go nuts for very long.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 5, 2011)

rshunter said:


> I've been wondering if that's the case. It would certainly fit with what  CMR would do. I didn't think he would let CTG go nuts for very long.



I don't know if it's true or not but supposedly it happened after the South Carolina game.  He was told to stop using such "language."  Grantham is said to have told him, "With the way our boys play football, they could use a little more 'language' and fewer Bible verses."


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know if it's true or not but supposedly it happened after the South Carolina game.  He was told to stop using such "language."  Grantham is said to have told him, "With the way our boys play football, they could use a little more 'language' and fewer Bible verses."


I could see Richt saying that to Grantham but I don't see Grantham saying that to his new boss...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 6, 2011)

Me neither Doc, Father Richt woulda sent him packing right then and there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I could see Richt saying that to Grantham but I don't see Grantham saying that to his new boss...



You're probably right.  If it's not true, it should be.


----------



## rshunter (Jan 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know if it's true or not but supposedly it happened after the South Carolina game.  He was told to stop using such "language."  Grantham is said to have told him, "With the way our boys play football, they could use a little more 'language' and fewer Bible verses."



...and if that is true. 75% of the problems in Athens are rooted in that little exchange.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2011)

rshunter said:


> ...and if that is true. 75% of the problems in Athens are rooted in that little exchange.



Lot's of different ways you could mean that.  If it did ake place, Grantham was right and Richt was wrong in my opinion.


----------



## rshunter (Jan 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lot's of different ways you could mean that.  If it did ake place, Grantham was right and Richt was wrong in my opinion.



Our opinions are the same.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 6, 2011)

rshunter said:


> Our opinions are the same.



I figured.  I'm a bit embarrassed at the way I defended Richt for so long when others were pointing out what has become obvious.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't be embarassed SGD, you like MANY other people were blinded by the man CMR and ignored the coach CMR.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 9, 2011)

One more for good measure....ttt


----------



## Tim L (May 10, 2011)

DDD said:


> SHD, to your original post.
> 
> Sorry, but CMR is no Ray Goff.
> 
> ...



Now get your facts straight hoss; coach Ray didn't lead Georgia to an SEC title as a coach but as a PLAYER he led them to an SEC title, the Sugar Bowl, and beat the living crap out of both bama and Florida in the same year!...That's not exactly a low bracket (sorry to have to point out what has happened in the real world); I wonder if anyone on here can say he has done the same...


----------



## MudDucker (May 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Sandhill, don't you think Ducker is in public relations?I think CMR is his biggest account.



Hey Sand Hill, don't you think SugaHillGayturd is out of his mind.  I bet he is Dr. Phill's best patient!  

Idjit!


----------



## MudDucker (May 11, 2011)

Tim L said:


> Now get your facts straight hoss; coach Ray didn't lead Georgia to an SEC title as a coach but as a PLAYER he led them to an SEC title, the Sugar Bowl, and beat the living crap out of both bama and Florida in the same year!...That's not exactly a low bracket (sorry to have to point out what has happened in the real world); I wonder if anyone on here can say he has done the same...



Ray was a good player, but what does that have to do with a thread about coaching.  Ray sucked as a coach!


----------



## Tim L (May 11, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Ray was a good player, but what does that have to do with a thread about coaching.  Ray sucked as a coach!



Nothing; just thought I'd throw that in there...


----------



## foxdawg (May 11, 2011)

*cmr*

richt was asked about the exchange that is rumored here, said it never happened, and in fact said player needed the heat he recieved from grantham.sorry to step on your agenda.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 13, 2011)

It all runs in cycles- Florida, Texas, and Jawja, with down years.  Look for 9 wins each this year,  however, i believe Richt will finish his career coaching one of the schools down in Florida.  What i dont understand is why he wont take over the play calling.  This is the make or break year for his tenure and i still think he is one of the best offensive minds in the business.


----------



## Tim L (May 13, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> It all runs in cycles- Florida, Texas, and Jawja, with down years.  Look for 9 wins each this year,  however, i believe Richt will finish his career coaching one of the schools down in Florida.  What i dont understand is why he wont take over the play calling.  This is the make or break year for his tenure and i still think he is one of the best offensive minds in the business.



That is a good point; he should be calling the plays.


----------



## sandhillmike (May 13, 2011)

Going back to the title of this thread and as unbiased as I can get, Ray Goff couldn't carry Mark Richt's playbook. As a coach Goff was an idiot who let his hatred of Spurrier cloud his judgement more than once.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Going back to the title of this thread and as unbiased as I can get, Ray Goff couldn't carry Mark Richt's playbook. As a coach Goff was an idiot who let his hatred of Spurrier cloud his judgement more than once.



...and allowed Spurrier to play him like a fiddle.  At the time, I always thought that Spurrier had much better talent.  Looking back on it, Goff was loaded.  Lots of those guys ended up in the league.

But Spurrier would push Goff's buttons and watch him blindly charge around.  Next thing you knew Florida was winning by three touchdowns.


----------



## emusmacker (May 15, 2011)

It's sad that the Dawgs offense is built around a field goal kicker.  It's like "let's drive down the filed 85 yards and kick a field."  I think Richt's time should be comin to an end. I will say let's give him one more year though. But I don't wanna wait 15 yrs before we contend for the title with one coach.  When Richt first came to coach a Georgia, he wasn't scared to make contoversial calls. He went for it on 4th and yards against teams like Auburn. Now it's just get close enough for a field goal. Kinda gets old to tell you the truth. Funny how 5 other coaches have won National Titles since Richt was hired.  Yep that's getting older every season.


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 15, 2011)

Vince Dooley was a master at playing the field position game and getting the field goals to win- still remember the cotton bowl...nothing wrong with that but Marky Marc needs to bring back that Jawja swagger he brought with him and put in the closet along with Bobo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> ...and allowed Spurrier to play him like a fiddle.  At the time, I always thought that Spurrier had much better talent.  Looking back on it, Goff was loaded.  Lots of those guys ended up in the league.
> 
> But Spurrier would push Goff's buttons and watch him blindly charge around.  Next thing you knew Florida was winning by three touchdowns.



I've been sayin it for years, get the idiots out of the admin positions and tell the prominent alumni to take their dollars and stick it and UGA will be on track to be the best in the nation. Until the back room politics is fixed nothing will change, regardless of who the coach is, and one thing is for certain, a powerhouse coach WILL NOT come to UGA until those problems are fixed.


----------



## DDD (May 18, 2011)

Tim L said:


> Now get your facts straight hoss; coach Ray didn't lead Georgia to an SEC title as a coach but as a PLAYER he led them to an SEC title, the Sugar Bowl, and beat the living crap out of both bama and Florida in the same year!...That's not exactly a low bracket (sorry to have to point out what has happened in the real world); I wonder if anyone on here can say he has done the same...



Hey Hoss go read the title of this thread.  Then look your self in the mirror and say... DUH!!!

We are not talking about coaches as players we are talking about their coaching careers.  Glad I am hear to explain this for you and make you smarter.


----------

